# Front Cap Delam Replacement



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

The dealer I chose to do the warranty front cap replacement is telling me Keystone approved the work, but the hours they approved won't cover the time required to do a full cap replacement.

Anyone else having to deal with this issue?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I would call Keystone and explain the situation to them. Once you get approval, make sure you get the name of the person you spoke with (very important)

Now go and get 'em!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's the same problem I had and posted about a few months ago. I saw pics of the diamond plate on here and the service center said they got approved for that. Not sure what would have happened if I insisted on the replacement but you can bet I would fight for them to fix it and pay for it. Seems like an authorized Keystone center would be able to get the hours approved for work Keystone must fix.


----------



## hackman (Aug 15, 2006)

We had our front cap replaced @ Mike Thompson and didn't have any problems with the hours.Good luck(We have a 06 21ft)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> Warranty repair times are always tight. They are based on a person doing the job all the time and getting fast at it. Sounds like your dealer is trying to pad the bill because his techs are NOT factory trained or very familiar with the repair. Call Keystone and explain what the dealer is attempting to do.


Sounds like solid advice.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

How long did it take for them to order the front cap?

We have been waitning for 2 1/2 months for the front cap to come in -- very slow


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> How long did it take for them to order the front cap?
> 
> We have been waitning for 2 1/2 months for the front cap to come in -- very slow


My trailer is getting the front replaced right now and my cap was on order sense the first week of June when I bought it. So yeah it takes a long time, I guess it's the long distance we are from the factory. The need to put a factory out here in the West.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> Warranty repair times are always tight. They are based on a person doing the job all the time and getting fast at it. Sounds like your dealer is trying to pad the bill because his techs are NOT factory trained or very familiar with the repair. Call Keystone and explain what the dealer is attempting to do.


If the dealer is complaining about hours, have them call Keystone. The work has been approved; they need to get the job done and done right.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> If the dealer is complaining about hours, have them call Keystone. The work has been approved; they need to get the job done and done right.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Thor


This is my thinking also. Keystone has authorized this repair numerous times and know how long the repair should take. If they will not authorize the time, they know they are being padded above what is normal. I would almost consider asking Keystone for a dealer that would be authorized to do it and have the experience to do it in the allowed time.

John


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, something is wrong with waiting 2 1/2 months. Before I went the route I did I checked on ordering the front cap from Mike Thompsons in Colton. I think it was around 1000.00+ in cost and 2 weeks for delivery and was in stock at Keystone, Indiana. I would call the service deptment and ask what is going on. Kirk


----------

